# DIY Prop: Ancient Iron Chain and Manacles



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Morning All!

Onwards into another week of prop making shenanigans! This time around I decided on building a set of old iron manacles using magnets to join and lock them together. Allows you to get it around larger feet/hands easily. The whole project is made from 1" Styrofoam, paint and some time. The final outcome is a great, lightweight and easy to build prop with loose enough tolerances to have the chain remain live to allow for movement if used on an animatronic prop.

Regardless! Hope some of you find use for this, or stick it at the back of your mind to use at a later date.

- Samhain

Youtube Tutorial: Manacle debacle!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope that was not your good dining room table you were cutting on, young man

Excellent job and an entertaining video to watch. Interesting to hear that wood glue works on foam. We typically use gorilla glue - bonds very well but you do have to be careful about how much you use since it expands as it dries.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope that was not your good dining room table you were cutting on, young man
> 
> Excellent job and an entertaining video to watch. Interesting to hear that wood glue works on foam. We typically use gorilla glue - bonds very well but you do have to be careful about how much you use since it expands as it dries.


Thanks Roxy, 

I would like to pretend I am younger but alas, I am past 40 doing my best impression of an adult in my daily life. My voice though is very misleading, I know I can sound like a 18 year old on my videos. 

I had someone else refer me to using the gorilla glue and I am going to pick up a bottle to experiment with. This time around it was the fun of sticking Copper clad pennies to styrofoam, that is not exactly listed as an intended use on many glue bottles. I think the wood glue would work if I managed to be a BIT more patient waiting for it to dry.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another good looking prop that you have come up with.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

stick said:


> Another good looking prop that you have come up with.


Thanks Stick . 

I'm hoping that as haunters need really odd prop pieces they find my videos. I find more enjoyment making these generic prop pieces than I do making a prop replica of a movie or video game item. I can have fun just playing and recording the insanity for the world to see . Quoting my absolute favourite movie of all time, L.A. Story "Let your mind go and your body will follow"

My hands are currently covered in spray paint as I am hobbling together this weeks prop, a medium sized wall spider. I'm looking forward to sharing it 

I'm like a kid in a candy store with this stuff, so thanks for watching/commenting, it means a lot.


----------

